# Zany's  Cigar Band Template



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 29, 2021)

3 bands fit on 8 1/2" X 11" 
110# white card stock paper
landscape mode
Easy peasy and cheap to make. The light dotted lines are fold lines. Once made, they fit my bars exactly with the ends left open for sniffing.


----------



## AliOop (May 2, 2021)

Nice! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Carly B (May 26, 2021)

Thanks, Zany!  Do you use tape or glue to hold them together?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 26, 2021)

My pleasure, @Carly B. I use a thin line of Elmer's Glue along the edge of the top one to hold them together. If the bars shrink a little while in storage it's fairly easy to take it apart and snug it up to the soap.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 26, 2021)

Zany 
Appreciate you sharing' so very kind of you. 

@Zany_in_CO 
what program would I use for your template?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 26, 2021)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> what program would I use for your template?


I honestly don't know. 
The program I used, "Apple Works", is no longer being supported by Apple and I have yet to learn the Pages graphics program that came with my new iMac. Hopefully someone with more knowledge about such things will drop in with an answer.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 26, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> I honestly don't know.
> The program I used, "Apple Works", is no longer being supported by Apple and I have yet to learn the Pages graphics program that came with my new iMac. Hopefully someone with more knowledge about such things will drop in with an answer.


Maybe I can figure out something on Avery . I'm so not computer literate.  Thx


----------



## Tara_H (May 27, 2021)

At a quick glance it looks like it should be fine with anything that supports images.  Even MS Paint should do the job! Or if you want to be a bit more fancy I'm a big fan of GIMP, which is free, pretty full-featured, and actively being developed.


----------



## PKappy (Sep 17, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> I honestly don't know.
> The program I used, "Apple Works", is no longer being supported by Apple and I have yet to learn the Pages graphics program that came with my new iMac. Hopefully someone with more knowledge about such things will drop in with an answer.


Hi Zany, I am attaching a file that should help you convert the AppleWorks file to Pages. Hope it helps!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 17, 2021)

@PKappy OMG!   How cool is that!  Thank you!


----------



## PKappy (Sep 17, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> @PKappy OMG!   How cool is that!  Thank you!


My pleasure! I'm an IT guy in my other life  specializing in Mac.


----------

